# Cursor looks like a mini barcode?



## boxesandboxes (May 8, 2008)

I think I have a video card issue, my cursor looks like a mini bar code and software icons look strange out of focus or have bits missing.
Do I need a new card ? Any help please
Its is a RADEON 9800 ATI supplied in a dell dimension.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

That seems like graphics corruption. Do you have the correct drivers installed? Also, what changes have you made to your computer recently? What are you temperatures and voltages? Check with SpeedFan: http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## dmoldovan (Nov 20, 2007)

From my experience with such errors, it's a VIDEO RAM issue.
If you did overclock your videocard, please reset it to factory-default clock speeds. Even so, the faulty memory could be permanently defective.

Which, in my opinion leads to a next step in your approach: try to install another video card, and see if this behavior reappears.


----------

